# Jobs?



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What do you all do, and how many of you love your job?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a dog groomer, and I love my job! I wish I didn't have to deal with so many ankle biter owners, but lots of them love my dogs anyways so no biggie! Sadly, I have no down time while at work lmao so yeah. Other than that, loooove my jobbie!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I'm a dog groomer, and I love my job! I wish I didn't have to deal with so many ankle biter owners, but lots of them love my dogs anyways so no biggie! Sadly, I have no down time while at work lmao so yeah. Other than that, loooove my jobbie!


cool you get to play with puppies.:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I am a manager in retail and I HATE my job. I've been looking for a new job for about 3 years now and can't find anything that will hire me outside of retail so I just stay with my current job since I like my co-workers and bosses until something outside of retail comes up.


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

i am a owner of a small construction company and my wife runs a portrait studio at our home. I love my job but this economy has hit us hard


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yes, i play with puppies hahaha. no matter what the puppy ends up looking like, i like to snuggle ALL puppies. heehee. we have the CUTEST cockapoo puppy that comes in. he's tan with blue eyes, he's so crazy looking but hes adorable and ... okay im crazy.

i hope all of you have some good luck with your jobs and the economy gets better!!


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

I work at a company making things to clean up and contain oil spills. skimmers etc... I basically weld plastic and PVC and it wouldn't be so bad if they paid me more!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I work in retail. I'm a recieving specialist. My store has been with ut a manager for the last 6mos. It has been horrible. We are working so hard to keep ourstre running smooth and no pay raise this last year.


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I work in retail. I'm a recieving specialist. My store has been with ut a manager for the last 6mos. It has been horrible. We are working so hard to keep ourstre running smooth and no pay raise this last year.


ya I hear ya there I haven't been given my last 2 raises I was owed so they gave everyone a 3% raise across the board for christmas like that was supposed to make up for it...

:hammer:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I love my jobs!!! I am a career Fireman, working on 10yrs right now. I also am a certified Farrier (horseshoer) and trainer. I love going to work.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am an accountant at a luxury motorcoach company (read: charter buses). I'm not a CPA, I didn't go to school for it, just fell into it and have now over 6 years of experience. It sounds boring but I am really good at numbers and what I call "forensic accounting" where there is a problem and you have to figure out the why, when and where of it. It would suck if I didn't like my job but it stays interesting.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow you guys got some cool jobs too.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a male juggalo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> I'm a male juggalo


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


and, what is it that you find so funny young lady?


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Well before I became a full time mommy....Im a certified equine massage therapist and riding instructor. Was a barn manager. I also worked at a sport fishing landing. Now that was a fun job. Fish for free when I want. Dang I need to go fishing again!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am an RN. I love the people I work with, Like most of the patients most of the time love the OT...wish we had a bring your dog to work day though... but after 10 years I know what it is about and have not lost the glow of "wanting to help people"


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Im a certified equine massage therapist and riding instructor.


so thats what they are calling a happy ending now????


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> so thats what they are calling a happy ending now????


ahahahahahahahahahah that was great


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I manage a small ranch for some close friends (gives us a free home and land to keep all my critters) I am certified to teach, but haven't found the right job...waiting for 4th or 7th grade Texas History to open up in a certain district...so I substitute teach for gas money and feed bills and to get my foot in the door! I also raise Dairy Goats and sell meat kids, eggs, milk, and goat milk soap. I have a wonderful husband who is an electrician so that I can stay home and play all day! I LOVE MY JOBS!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm a vet tech. Love is a pretty strong word, but I do enjoy work on most days.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> so thats what they are calling a happy ending now????


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: top secret masage!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I wish my shoulder was fixed I would love to go back to being a dog groomer. I loved doing that.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

That sucks, Sharon! I hope I don't get any injuries... I'm paying all the bills right now! Eeep!! Lmao! Guys, you have some AMAZING jobs! Wish I could experience some stuff like that. equine massage, minus andy's poking at it, sounds interesting and i'd be interested to see how the horse reacts and whatnot. I want to ride a horse, never have... I don't have that kind of money for lessons or anything and I don't know anyone that owns one, but... someday! I wanna go horseback riding in Hawaii like on those reality tv shows when the girl and the guy are out on a date and the horses go thru the pretty water and whatnot.. bahahha it's definitely a "fantasy" dream, but... at least i got a dream  haha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im a banker at Bank of America. Ive only been there for about 2 months, but I do enjoy it...the people are quite entertaining and they let us into their lives like whoa so...I get to hear lots of interesting stories and realize how NOT screwed up my life is. HAHA. 

I also nanny on occasion. I LOVE that job. I LOVE the little girl and during the horse show season I take her sister to horse shows for weeks at a time. In February were heading to FL and Im OH so excited about that!! 

I USED to ride horses professionally but then I had a freak accident and had a really nasty fall and the Dr told my Im not supposed to ride anymore (I do when I can...shhh). I sold my horse though because I couldnt ride as much as Id like (going to school and such). I had to stop being a professional because once I broke my foot, I had to have surgeries to fix it and I couldnt ride for a year so I had to take time off and then I started to hate the trainer I was riding for so...DRAMAAA. lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been working as an Administrative Assistant in the Construction Field the past 4 years... It's a very slow industry right now, but making it through. B4 that I worked in customer service at an auto shop by day, which was fun & hostessed - waitressed by night. I always thought tattooing would be cool but I can't draw & nursing I thought about but I'm no good with children/middle aged/elderly in pain. After dealing w/ jackbutts waitressing & customer service, I don't think I could do the nursing thing. I have a strong respect for them & it must be thankless


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Im a banker at Bank of America. Ive only been there for about 2 months, but I do enjoy it...the people are quite entertaining and they let us into their lives like whoa so...I get to hear lots of interesting stories and realize how NOT screwed up my life is. HAHA.
> 
> I also nanny on occasion. I LOVE that job. I LOVE the little girl and during the horse show season I take her sister to horse shows for weeks at a time. In February were heading to FL and Im OH so excited about that!!
> 
> I USED to ride horses professionally but then I had a freak accident and had a really nasty fall and the Dr told my Im not supposed to ride anymore (I do when I can...shhh). I sold my horse though because I couldnt ride as much as Id like (going to school and such). I had to stop being a professional because once I broke my foot, I had to have surgeries to fix it and I couldnt ride for a year so I had to take time off and then I started to hate the trainer I was riding for so...DRAMAAA. lol.


Ooh, if you're going to Fl you should visit Universal Studios Islands of Adventure! I live in Fl & been there many o times, spider man & the hulk rock my socks!
Thats stinks about your horse, I always wanted one but my mommy was too poor being a single momma & all. :/


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm a software developer for Pepsico. I really like my job


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i freakin hate my job. i work at a hotel called thunderbird inn. im a desk clerk. im still in college.....trying to finish.....maybe one day. I had the job i was basically going to school for once b4 and i loved it . i was a prosthetic/orthotic technician. i LOVED that job but it was in a rough spot in my life and i ended up getting fired. With a degree i'll be able to get back in easily and i'll be a practitioner so the others will kinda work for me :thumbsup: pray for me anyone ? haha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Ooh, if you're going to Fl you should visit Universal Studios Islands of Adventure! I live in Fl & been there many o times, spider man & the hulk rock my socks!
> Thats stinks about your horse, I always wanted one but my mommy was too poor being a single momma & all. :/


Im going to Wellington for a horse show, so I wont be sight seeing or heading to any parks, but Ill hafta put that on my list of To Dos someday.

And yea...my Dads sisters rode horses, my grandma LOVES horses, so I think it was only a matter of time until I rode...and then I did and its insanely addicting. LOL.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Im going to Wellington for a horse show, so I wont be sight seeing or heading to any parks, but Ill hafta put that on my list of To Dos someday.
> 
> And yea...my Dads sisters rode horses, my grandma LOVES horses, so I think it was only a matter of time until I rode...and then I did and its insanely addicting. LOL.


I live kinda near wellington - very nice area! 
A few friends of my hubby lives out there & I have old coworkers that live in the acreage 

That's coolios - have fun! At least try to make it to wpb City Place - great shopping area & the cheesecake factory is delish!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm working on a big exhausting project right now, building a human being. LOL


----------



## srt-in-it (Dec 21, 2009)

I work for the phone company...


----------



## Sprocket's owner (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I'm a Soldier stationed at Fort Bliss in Texas. Due to my job poor little Sprocket and I are not allowed to live on the installation since "BSL" has banned her. Not a huge issue for me since I have no desire to live in Gov. leased housing.

I take her to my off-installtion work functions, they can't really say anything to me since we live off-post. My command loves my little pup and they know I am planning to leave the Army in 7 years when I retire and don't see a move anytime in the future. I should not be forced to live on-base at anypoint between now and when I retire. Sprocket has tons of my friends and family standing by to take her when I deploy. 

I do get really upset about the BSL due to the breeds history with the military. In the end there is not much I can do to change the system from the inside so I will continue to provide the best home possible to my little pup.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

shipfitter,welder and mechanic and i hate em all i need to win the lotery buy a lambo a big house and sit on my ass for the rest of my life but hey good luck with that right so ill keep doing my job like a good boy dreaming about being rich


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

Sprocket's owner said:


> Well, I'm a Soldier stationed at Fort Bliss in Texas. Due to my job poor little Sprocket and I are not allowed to live on the installation since "BSL" has banned her. Not a huge issue for me since I have no desire to live in Gov. leased housing.
> 
> I take her to my off-installtion work functions, they can't really say anything to me since we live off-post. My command loves my little pup and they know I am planning to leave the Army in 7 years when I retire and don't see a move anytime in the future. I should not be forced to live on-base at anypoint between now and when I retire. Sprocket has tons of my friends and family standing by to take her when I deploy.
> 
> I do get really upset about the BSL due to the breeds history with the military. In the end there is not much I can do to change the system from the inside so I will continue to provide the best home possible to my little pup.


that sux i figure the miliatary would be one to not hate our breed


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love my job. I raise and handle kangaroos and a large variety of exotic birds  Along with Many Many other animals.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

graduating vet tech. i havent really worked in a clinic too much. but from the experience i have i love it.
its a lot more dangerous then people think.
i love to see some people take on a rotty that really hates you lol


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Im in the Air Force and they have also banned pitbulls from base housing...pretty sad


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I work for Blue Cross Blue Shield of MA in provider services. I basically talk with Doctors all day and adjust claims. Before this I was in the Beauty Industry for 6 years I loved it but I felt like I was not getting anywhere. I'm also a mom I have an 11 yr old son and my second child is actually due today, but I don't think she wants to come out yet. LOL


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

Im a UA pipe welder and i like it sometimes other times not so much like when your trying to weld a pipe in a rack you cant see lol nerve racking


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I am a stay at home mommy and housewife.I love it!I couldn't imagine having to go to work somewhere everyday.Blah!
My husband is a truck driver and makes enough money to support us comfortably,so there's no reason for me to work.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

damageplan said:


> i am a owner of a small construction company and my wife runs a portrait studio at our home. I love my job but this economy has hit us hard


Canada has felt it too....im jumping shutdown to shutdown now


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

dixieland said:


> I am a stay at home mommy and housewife.I love it!I couldn't imagine having to go to work somewhere everyday.Blah!
> My husband is a truck driver and makes enough money to support us comfortably,so there's no reason for me to work.


Stay at home moms Have the hardest job in the world...hats off to you


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Well thank you!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I currently work on my campus as Student Computer Operator. People think it sounds important, but all I really do is get on here, facebook, and do my homework! haha It's a wonderful job for a college student and it's one of the best paying ones on campus so I got lucky. What I have to do when something actually goes on is watch servers, reboot them if needed, do random checks to make sure everything is working fine, answer phones, deal with packages, etc. 

I'm graduating next Saturday with my degree in Speech-Language Pathology. A master's degree is required to really do anything so I've been on the job hunt for whatever I can find field related and it is not easy! I'm taking a year off before applying to grad school, but now I'm wondering if I made the right decision about taking a break just to work. EEKKK!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I'm a manager at a laundromat, literally 2 minutes walking distance from my apartment. I do love my job, but would really rather be working in the animal field again and going to vet school to finish my veterinarian degree. In the mean time, I'm doing online schooling, a photography course. Maybe as a side job, I can do photography. But, there's my lil tidbit. Lol.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I graduated high school at 17 got a job at Winston Salem Forsyth school system doing technology work at 18, when I turned 19 they hired me full time as a Network Administrator. I provide network support for 21 out 75 schools. I program cisco switches, access points, learning to do IP cameras now, I do repaires on laptops, desktop computers, network printers etc... I also provide software support. Been doin this job for the last 4 years. In about 2 weeks I'll be gettin my degree in computer programming.

Before the job I have now I worked in chicken houses, and other farm related work were I live. I got to prime tabacco when I was kid.


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

well i am currently unemployed and it really, really sucks.....tired of sitting round the house. but love all the extra time get to spend with doggies


----------

